# Ff cassandra did it!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cassandra had triplets last night. She did amazingly well. No help needed other than getting the first one fully out as he was breech. (Didn't want him to smother) 15 minutes or so between each kid...placentas delivers a few hours after. Babies were up and eating within the hour... although all three are bucks we are pleased with Cassandra and her mothering, she's such a great mom already. I'll get better pix when we catch them up and playing 
Kids are 3/4nigie 1/4 saanen.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, congratulations...Good momma Cassandra! Great job on this handsome boys 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on Triplets💖💞💝


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Two boys are polled 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe so cute congratulations


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Two boys are polled 😁


Bonus! Yay 😁🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay so glad everything went well!! What sweet boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, YAY 😁


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cassandra's boys


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwww! So cute! The more golden one has stinker written all over his cute face. They are adorable!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they look like they are going to be full of fun and hops! Lol 😂🤣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! How cute! I love their ears! They’re very erect! (At least it looks like it from the pictures)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, they are too stinking cute. What a great mix. And two out of three being polled sort of makes up for all boys, right? Congratulations.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Polled girls would have been amazing lol but I'm just glad all went well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Caught a pic while they rested..boy they are all over the place. They are fat and happy.. just the way I like it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at em....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cassandra's boys are growing so well. All three are solid! With the wedding and family being down. I haven't even named them yet!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Blizzard, Storm and captain crunch???? They are beautiful


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We did finally give names..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww those names are great! (especially Quincy!)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cute names for those "Hunks"🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the names.


----------

